# Peterborough @ The National Motorhome Show Peterborough



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The National Motorhome Show Peterborough in Peterborough, starting 20/04/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1049

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Just a quick reminder that advanced booking will be closing for Peterborough show rally on the 4/4/18 hope to see a few more members there.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all can you please let me know if you have booked your place yet for this show I have been told we are leaving it late if we want to camp as a group please let me know as soon as possible so I can get this sorted
George
[email protected]


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Now booked.
Peter.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
We still have space for a few more members if any one else booked but can’t get on to confirm your place please let me know


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
We still have space for a few more members if any one else booked but can’t get on to confirm your place please let me know


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

scottie said:


> Hi all
> We still have space for a few more members if any one else booked but can't get on to confirm your place please let me know


Hi George

Just a heads up that I've paid today at out and about live.
The wife (Galit) can't make it this year as she's at a wedding in Israel, one of the boys may not come either as he's started working (they grow up so quick), we do however have a new addition Milo, he's an English Springer Spaniel, about 7 months old now and it could be his first trip in the van :smile2:

Thanks
Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry; duplicate post!


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi lee
Lottie will love milo some one to play with what are you going to sell me this year 
George


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Just a quick reminder that advanced booking closes soon for the Peterborough show
Hope to see a few more old and new friends there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*pre booking closes tomorrow 4th at 2pm so if you havent booked do it now please*


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New attendee*

Just booked and paid 
Just need confirming please


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Steve all confirmed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance to book today before 2pm please


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thank you George and Angie for marshalling at the weekend.......what a great one it was too, wonderful weather and good company....
Sorry we missed you Angie and Kevin....hopefully next time!

Sundial
Terry & Jean


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks George and Angie for a cracking weekend, and for ordering the fantastic weather. Steve & Jo


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks to all who attended Peterborough show rally,good company and good weather,hope to see you all again soon


----------

